# Apples ?



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone have an apple tree ?

I just finished a great red delicious apple (from Costco - Washington State). We are at 5900 ft. We already have peaches, plums, guava, oranges (many types), limes, lemons, pepper, coffee, granadas, mangos, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, and some stuff I don't know (from Columbia).

I would love to add apples to the mix. Can that work in Mexico ?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I know they grow a lot of apples up in Chihuahua. And there seems to be an apple variety for almost any elevation. I'm no pomologist by any means, but don't apples need to be cross-pollinated? You may have to plant two apple varieties.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We hav apples in Chiapas but we are at 7200 feet. We had an apple tree in Ajijic at 5000 feet and I ended up cutting it off..It did not work out very well and the apples we buy are so much better


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Two of my sisters-in-law each have an apple tree in Mexico City. They give fruit that are ok as cooking apples. 

But I see you are missing avocado, nispero and apricot from your orchard. So those are my suggestions.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

maesonna said:


> Two of my sisters-in-law each have an apple tree in Mexico City. They give fruit that are ok as cooking apples.
> 
> But I see you are missing avocado, nispero and apricot from your orchard. So those are my suggestions.


Apparently I left some things off my list. We have two avocado trees. One is maybe 30 feet tall but bears very little fruit. The other is a baby haas that doesn't seem to have much ambition. To be honest our blueberries are struggling as well. We also have pink and gold grapefruit, plums, plantains, feijoa (from Columbia) and lots of nopal which produce tunas. 

From time to time my wife makes care packages for her friends (and the local food bank) and plays Santa.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We have both a couple of apple and peach trees in our hard. They bear fruit several times a year, in the oddest season. But the fruits are small and hard, and suitable only for cooking, if you wish to go to t`he trouble of peeling and stoning them.

We are at nearyl 7000 ft ASL.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anonimo said:


> We have both a couple of apple and peach trees in our hard. They bear fruit several times a year, in the oddest season. But the fruits are small and hard, and suitable only for cooking, if you wish to go to t`he trouble of peeling and stoning them.
> 
> We are at nearyl 7000 ft ASL.


Our peaches are on the small side also - but they are good eating. With the peaches and the guavas our biggest challenge is to get to them before the animals. We have these very large squirrel like animals (with big bushy tails) that LOVE the fruit. They get to it at night - when we are asleep.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your orchard! It sounds lovely.

We have only apricot, limón, nispero, fig, orange (small, sour and thick-skinned), peach, and zarzamora.
Our dogs love the fruit. They get most of the zarzamoras — the spaniel is such a frugivore that she can’t wait for the berries to ripen, and eats them green. Bad dog! I’ve also caught her in apricot season standing on her hind legs to pull down branches so that she can reach more fruit. As for the fig, they both stand up to reach as much fruit as they can, and after the season they spend many happy hours gnawing on the dried figs that have fallen to the ground.

I bought an avocado criollo, and it sat in the container for a year and a half while I thought about where to put it. Finally I decided, and planted it. The next morning the dog (the other one) had uprooted it and stripped off the leaves. I replanted it but she just kept ripping it out, time after time until it was dead. If I get another one and try again I’ll have to figure out how to put a fence around it until it can fend for itself.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think apple trees need a bit of real winter to do well.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't think I saw Carambola or Papaya in the lists above. They are easy here. My "coastal avocado" is 3 years old and not sign of flowers or fruit. My limes have white fly and are producing nothing but they had them last year and tons of fruit. Sugar Cane a plenty but I don't eat it


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think apple trees need a bit of real winter to do well.


We might dip into the 50's for a week or so a year  Just long enough to have a few fires in the fireplace.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chuck, I don't know if you ever get over to Yautepec, but there is a place, Vivero Yautepec, that specializes in some harder to find plants and fruit trees. Here is a link. They sell the "Manzana Anna" apple tree, which was developed in Israel and suitable for subtropical climates (according to their website).

Vivero Yautepec

Are those creatures with the bushy tails coatis? Are their tails striped? Google them to see the picture. There are a lot of these at the top of the Tepozteco (the mountain in Tepoztlan that is a vigorous vertical climb with a pre-Hispanic pyramid at the top).


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> Chuck, I don't know if you ever get over to Yautepec, but there is a place, Vivero Yautepec, that specializes in some harder to find plants and fruit trees. Here is a link. They sell the "Manzana Anna" apple tree, which was developed in Israel and suitable for subtropical climates (according to their website).
> 
> Vivero Yautepec
> 
> Are those creatures with the bushy tails coatis? Are their tails striped? Google them to see the picture. There are a lot of these at the top of the Tepozteco (the mountain in Tepoztlan that is a vigorous vertical climb with a pre-Hispanic pyramid at the top).


Yes - we have been to the nursery a few times. They definitely have the largest selection of trees of all sorts of any other source around. That is where we got our grapefruit trees, our plum and our blueberries. He even brought in the blueberries from someplace for us. They can be a little pricey and they don't always have everything they show on their website - but it is fun to walk among all the trees/plants.

The other place we've been to several times is CONAPLOR in Cuatala.

Conoce nuestra gama de flores - Conaplor

They don't have many trees - but that is where we got our blackberries and raspberries.

According to Google Earth I am sitting 5.24 miles from the Peramida Teopztlan right now - and I am a little higher. Only once did we try to climb to the top - when we first got here. We didn't know what we were getting into and turned around perhaps 3/4 of the way to the top. You definitely want to get a good night's rest before that climb.

I'm sure our garden pets are coatis. Apparently they are in the raccoon family.


----------



## JeffKontur (May 4, 2016)

This thread is very heartening. I am still in the US but planning on relocating within the next year or so. I currently have a small orchard that I obviously can't bring with me but would love to start a new one. I'm no gardener but love growing and having my own edibles available.


----------

